# mk3 brakes on mk1



## protaginist (Apr 4, 2004)

i have a complete mk3 setup i would like to fit on my rabbit. i have plenty of wheel clearance, what will i have to change. master cyl,? prop valve? will my axle splines fit the mk3 spindle. who has done this? it appears easy, i just dont want any big suprises when i go to fitting every thing.
as a







lways thanks!


----------



## protaginist (Apr 4, 2004)

*Re: mk3 brakes on mk1 (protaginist)*

anyone?


----------



## Jason_Reuben (Jan 15, 2005)

*Re: mk3 brakes on mk1 (protaginist)*

I know the spindles wont fit. The MK3 is a +1 set up meaning the suspension is 1" wider on both sides of the car. Also the ball joint on a MK3 is at a angle and a diff. size. There are other things but I think you get the point. 
Rear disks on a mk3 will bolt right up. you will need a 22mm master cylinder. All rear ***** from mk1 to mk3 will work. I have no idea on the front. never looked into it. 
You dont need that big a brakes on a mk1 anyways. You would be better off with 16v scirocco fronts. If you are in need of the "bling" factor then get G60 corrado fronts, and get a set of adapters. 
GL


----------



## protaginist (Apr 4, 2004)

thanks for the help man.


----------



## modder man (Aug 6, 2011)

*Dubstpn*

How far did you get on your project??
I'm putting '97 Jetta Trek brakes front and rear on a 1981 Caddy. Everything going very smooth so far...


----------



## big_hot_tamale (Dec 20, 2003)

I know this has been hashed over a bajillion times, but I couldn't find a complete parts list for the rear swap. Everyone just says "I got the complete swap"..which is great if you snagged right off the donor car...but what about us that piece it together?

Can I get a REAR parts list?

Spindle..anything from a Corrado G60 to a mk3 w/ rear disc
Dust Shield..anything that bolts up

Now we get into swap specific? The next parts have to match from donor car?
Caliper/Carrier
Brake Pads
Rotor

Then back to generic...
Wheel bearing kit (***) ..generic that should fit all mk1-3
-inner bearing + race
-outer bearing + race
-rubber seal
-securing nut cap
-cotter pin
-dust cap

Then you also need a thrust washer and securing nut

and of course high-temp wheel bearing grease.

This bring me to the question..am I missing anything? I know the Bentley diagram for the Corrado shows an ABS gear AND a "cover ring".

Are these two parts necessary?...or can one just put the rotor(w/ bearings installed) directly on the spindle, install thrust washer etc etc and then slap on the caliper and carrier?


----------

